# Beach Riding Weymouth



## Doormouse (31 August 2016)

Please can anyone help? I would love to take my daughter and her friend down to the beach with their ponies and our nearest is Weymouth. I can find bits of info via Google but nothing about where to park or who to contact.

If anyone knows more about it or has done it themselves, please reply! Thank you.


----------



## Doormouse (1 September 2016)

Bumping just in case!


----------



## Bessi (1 September 2016)

From April until october horses aren't allowed on the beach except before 7am and after 7pm, not sure of the exact dates the bylaws change and you can go on at any time. I grew up in Weymouth and have never boxed there as always stabled close by but I think you would be best parking at the bowleaze cove end of the beach, there is a quiet car park park at overcome corner near the lodmoor nature reserve but I'm not sure on height restrictions, you could then ride along the sea wall until the rocky pier, if its low tide sand should be exposed from there on but it will be pebbly at any other time - either get onto the beach at the slip here or continue along the promenade until the old pier bandstand, from there on its sand and lovely for a good gallop. Hope that helps


----------



## Doormouse (1 September 2016)

Thank you, that is brilliant. Will aim for October I think as getting the kids up that early could be quite a challenge!


----------

